# Im freaking out a little right now.....



## olchevy (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok...First off this may be hard to believe, it is even hard for me to believe....

This has never happened to me before and it feels so strange like something overcame me....A person who had died that I have never once talked to or met was talking to me a few times over the past few weeks.......


One of my now best friends was the subject of his talking to me. My friends father had died a few years ago of cancer before we had got real close. I had never once met her father cause we were not that close back then, I have but only seen him in one picture she had showed me online before.

He has came and talked to me a few times about her...He basically said that he knew that she didn't like churches and he understood that, but He wanted to make sure she was right with God right now, not tomorrow, not a week from now, but right now. for when ever the day came for them to meet back up...And that he knew I was the closest one to her now and that I was the only one that could convince her that he was really trying to talk to her. He told me it might be hard to convince her but he knew that I would.

He "talked" to me 4 separate times over the past few weeks...The first two times I just kinda blew off thinking it was maybe some crazy dreams....then last week during the middle of the day just randomly a feeling overcame me I can not even begin to describe and he basically was saying  You are the only one she will believe right now, YOU NEED TO TELL HER, PLEASE.....

Well that really hit home with me that maybe this was not just a crazy dream. that...that feeling I will never be able to describe...Well I saw her a few more times between then and tonight and didn't bring it up because I thought she would freak out and think I was lying....

Well tonight I was on my way to pick her up, and the feeling overcame me again, but this time all he "said" to me was TELL HER TONIGHT TRUST ME......

On the way back to her house earlier I brought up a conversation about her thoughts on God etc. Then I asked if she believed that people could talk to people after their time had came...She didn't really answer me.....then I told her that what I was about to tell her I thought she would think I was crazy and lying but I wanted her to believe me......She said she would....then I told her EVERYTHING....

She sat there for a second and started tearing up a little, and said you may not believe me but I really and truly believe you. Then she started asking questions like what all he said, did I see him or just hear(I just heard him), if he asked about other people (He only talked to me about her)......Then she sat back and said I really truly believe you, she said "as soon as you told me a feeling of peace overcame me, that I haven't felt before." She also said that her father when they were growing up was not religious at all, but a month or so before he passed when the cancer was getting really bad he started really getting close to God.....and that the one of the last things he had told her was "Don't worry honey I will be going to heaven I will be at peace and I can't wait to be with you again someday".....She had never mentioned any of this to me before....And she was tearing up as she was telling me thank you so much for telling her, she said that a few times...

Right now as I am typing this I have a weird feeling of peace in me, like he is telling me thank you... 

I don't know, it still doesn't feel real to me, and like I said I can never explain that feeling that overcame me each time he was "talking" to me...it was like I wasn't talking to him but my spirit was or something, it felt like I wasn't there like I had left my body to talk to him......I don't know how to explain it, I probably never will. Maybe some of you have experienced similar things before and can relate...But trust me if it has never happened to you before, you can not even begin to imagine the feeling I am describing...

I am sorry for how lengthy this post is, some of you may not even read it all. But I felt like it all had to be explained cause its hard enough to believe, and hopefully maybe some of the details might help to make it easier to understand...

I guess the whole reason for this post is just to simply say....If you feel like some one or God is talking to you, DO NOT ignore it....It could make the biggest difference in someones life...

Stay safe and God bless...


----------



## CAL (Dec 21, 2010)

Praise the Lord! I certainly will not argue with you and say it did not happen.Our Lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 21, 2010)

You did what you need it to do and be at peace.


----------



## olchevy (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know what it was and like I said it was like her dad was talking to me, not God....I don't know how to explain it...That feeling is like nothing I can ever describe....Whatever it was I believed it and so did she so it worked to bring us both closer to God.....


----------



## Jranger (Dec 22, 2010)

I wouldn't pass on this chance to make it happen! You may even engage this person with the dreams you've had about her father. I know any connections to loved ones I've made through dreams or otherwise were always very powerful and inspiring. For me anyway. Good luck, do not let this pass by...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 22, 2010)

jranger said:


> i wouldn't pass on this chance to make it happen! You may even engage this person with the dreams you've had about her father. I know any connections to loved ones i've made through dreams or otherwise were always very powerful and inspiring. For me anyway. Good luck, do not let this pass by...



x2!


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 22, 2010)

No matter what, we must conclude God's involvement in this.

.


----------



## apoint (Dec 22, 2010)

Dreams and visions do tell you things of importance to you and about others. 
 When this happens to me, they are very real. So much I can remember the details. These always happen just before I wake up or they wake me up. You should always write down the details.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 19, 2011)

I unmistakenly feel the Spirit of God when he is near. It sounds like you have also felt his presence. You are his vessel. Amen.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 19, 2011)

Ive recorded some strange things, not quite like yours, in my bible.  I told a couple of people [preachers] who I though might believe it, but they kinda blew me off. From that I learned, "my inexperience of something does not make it untrue". That is why they did not believe me, cause they had not experienced anything like it. Now, I would never assume something isn't true simply because it hadn't happened to me. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 19, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> Ive recorded some strange things, not quite like yours, in my bible.  I told a couple of people [preachers] who I though might believe it, but they kinda blew me off. From that I learned, "my inexperience of something does not make it untrue". That is why they did not believe me, cause they had not experienced anything like it. Now, I would never assume something isn't true simply because it hadn't happened to me. Thanks for sharing that.



That's true.  I know some people who believe noone speaks in tongues now and it's impossible for anyone to speak in tongues ever again because that gift was ended when the apostles died.
But no one can ever says what God will do for one person or on one day.

I get the impression that many Christians have never "felt" God in their lives.  At one times I thought it was probably a character flaw of theirs, but who knows?  God will do what He will.

If He comes in a dream, who are I to say He did not?


----------

